# Crestliner Fishawk 1750



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

I have the chance to buy a 2003 Crestliner Fishawk 1750. I think it is a pretty good deal, but not positive. The guy is asking $12,000. It has a 115 hp and is loaded with all the goodies. I know it has only been in the water 7 times and stored in a heated garage. What do you guys think?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I picked up a 1996 Crestliner 1750 Sportfish last fall. It is a great boat, and that sounds like a great price. I'd jump on it if that is the size and kind of boat you are looking for. Good luck.


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

I basically want a boat that I can take to the big water of erie for some smallmouth fishing and then still be able to get on the inland lakes. So I think it is a done deal.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Is that a 115hp 4-stroke? I pickup a 2002 1750 smokercraft w/115hp 4-stroke for a *LOT* more then that. I would say its a done deal.


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

yes it is a 115 hp 4 stroke, and how is the financing on a boat like this?


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I went through my bank and they gave me financing at 4% on a 5 year term. w/ 15% down. Going through a deal may get you 6-8% w/ no or very little money down. Unless you have bad credit then look at a 10-12% :sad: 

Steve


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I used to have a Crestliner Super Fish Hawk. One hell of a good boat, but the seat bases kept pulling out. I understand they have since fixed that issue. My next tin tub might well be a Crestliner.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats a great boat that is set up darn near perfectly imo. Sounds like a great price as well. I would look into the financing as it is likely all over the board. Most will finance such a boat for 10-12 years if you want......but man thats a lot of payments and a lot of interest!!! I was told at D&R 6.9% with good credit regardless if I financed for 3 years or 10 years. 
If thats a Yami 115 4 stroke....thats an even better deal! Those 115 Yami 4's are some of the best motors on the water.
D&R said they could rig that motor on the boat I was looking at, but they would have to order it from Yami and I might get it by November of 05....!! That motor is in high demand.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

That's a great deal. Bluebook on the boat is going to be $12K easily. Depending on electronics and extras you could easily have 13-14K. At that price you can drive it for a year and sell it next spring for pretty much what you paid if you don't like it. Figure you lose tax and title and plate fees, but that's a darn cheap rental on a nice boat. 

If you own a home the home-equity route is probably the right way to go. Fixed home equity rates for 4 years are around 4-5% right now.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats a great deal. I have a 1998 model with a 2002 90 horse Johnson. You will really like the boat for the purposed intended.


----------



## JohnH (Oct 5, 2004)

I've had a terrible problem with Crestliners. I get one, rig it, drive all over this great state of ours for a few years, sell it and have to buy another one that's just a little bigger.

I've owned a Rinker, Celebrity, Carver and I'm on my third Crestliner. My previous one was what your looking at and I just bought an 04' 1850 Sportfish. Unintentionaly, I've put myself in conditions that has made me realize the extra money for quality is worth it completly. I trust Crestliners hulls without question. No rivets to pop loose. They roll form the hulls so well they look like fiberglass. They have a pretty good knack with knowing how we like stowage. Their light, yet are very durable. If you read the skin thickness of the hull material, you'll find only a couple other manufacturers build them that stout. They were one of the first companies who offered the greatest width to length ratio for this class. For me, wider is always better.

I had a 115hp +2 Merc. on mine with a S.S. prop and would run about 45mph at W.O.T. That 4-stroke will be a little heavier but a good trade off for trolling and fuel.

In my opinion, the only downside to Crestliner as a company is that they do not have any means of the customer contacting the manufacture. You must go through a dealership.

It will be solid purchase for the money.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

have a smaller 1400anger sc with a 60 4stoke efi and have more money in it . cresliner is a good boat all welded no riviots below water line (more then LUND can say) go for it . sounds like a great price too. Steve k8vol


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I love my 20 foot crestliner..


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i talked to the rep at the novi fishing show. he has been with them 30 plus years. that speaks volumes about the type of company they are.he currently owns a 20 footer.i.m.o. its the best aluminum boat on the water bar none.i have not seen one unhappy crestliner owner with maybe the exception of a few older 2450 hardtop owners from the late 80's. its a lifetime purchase if you want it to be.lets see, lund ,lowe ,alumacraft, fisher,tracker,gruman,sylvan ,starcraft,pro craft,and i know i'm missing a lot more.the only better built aluminum boat is an alumaweld and those are very expensive.look at how many of those companies have been sold in the last few years.they all make a good boat but its just not a crestliner.go ahead make that call.


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone-

I'll be off to the bank today to see if I can get financed. Can't wait for the soft water. Shouldn't be to much longer.


----------

